# Can I put thermostat in extension lead?



## adamgray1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, I'm wondering if it's safe to put my thermostat in an extension lead? 

I've just moved house and plug sockets aren't in ideal places so the thermostat cable won't reach to the mains socket.

This is the thermostat I've got 

https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/habistat-digital-temperature-thermostat-timer/

All I have plugged into the thermostat is the heat lamp.


----------



## adamgray1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

My extension lead says Do not exceed 13A. 3120W


----------



## MikeNative (Sep 23, 2015)

As above, you can plug anything into an extension lead as long as it doesn’t exceed the load rating of the extension, you do not cover the extension lead with something such as carpet and you do not subject it to wear by walking on it or otherwise damage the lead.

The reason for not covering is that under load the resistance of the extension generates a small amount of heat. If it is covered it will not be able to dissipate that heat.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

adamgray1991 said:


> My extension lead says Do not exceed 13A. 3120W




That’s a lot of watts .... I think !?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeNative (Sep 23, 2015)

Watts = amps x volts 

13 amps x 240 volts = 3120 watts

Most thermostats can only handle 600 watts or 2.5 amps @ 240 volts

Extension leads can handle most electrical appliances that you would find in your home.

Trouble would start if you plugged 4 toasters or kettles into one extension and switched them all on.

Just add up the wattage or current draw on your vivarium equipment and make sure it is less than your extension is rated for. Always best to leave some headroom.

It’s always worth learning the basics about electricity.


----------

